

Google's Waze to start carpooling pilot program in Israel - seedifferently
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/07/06/us-google-israel-idUSKCN0PG0M320150706

======
darceeanne
"Each journey can be paid for via the app with Google collecting 15 percent of
the fee."

[http://trooclick.com/event/google-s-waze-tests-carpooling-
in...](http://trooclick.com/event/google-s-waze-tests-carpooling-in-
israel-38468)

